

Self-Propelling Rotating Space Elevator - JCThoughtscream
http://www.physorg.com/news162112945.html

======
dasil003
_similar to how stirred coffee can rise and splash out of a cup_

That sounds pretty violent at Earth-orbit scale.

~~~
wlievens
Yes, but igniting a bonfire under a building-sized container of fuel is too.

